# Saturday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

A little worried my big fish would not show for a single person charter. But I worry to much. 


















































The big one topped my 50 lb scale and was 44 inches long.

A day of redemption.. 

YEA!!!!!

Capt Mike


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

always great stuff from you!


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Heck of a catch!! Man I bet it was fun pulling those babies up! 

MYT


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

ledweightII said:


> always great stuff from you!


Thank you.

The big one took 27 minutes to land. First it ran accross all the lines out and we managed to maintain a connection. Had to cut one line to keep it from tangling. She circled the boat twice then dug down and bull dogged at the side of the boat. Never once did we see her till she came to the net. It was then I attempted to fit her in the net three times. On the second attempt she ripped off about 40 feet of line and began that bulldog routine again. My net really needs to be bigger...But on the third attempt she slid in just fine. It took us both to lift it in. Burped photoed and released..

Capt Mike


----------



## NC-Norm-WB (Jul 25, 2008)

Those are some big cats!! Is that Mockley pt behind you? If so, I used to fish that hole when I grew up in Accokeek!


----------



## NC-Norm-WB (Jul 25, 2008)

AAHHHH,
I see in the background where it is....


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome work. Congrats.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Great cats...I need to go catch me a couple before it gets too cold.


----------

